# Another newbie to board



## Tracey S

Hi I too am new to this board and just about to start (hopefully) a natural FET this time around. I have had 2 IVF cylces - one ectopic and this is first time for FET - AF is now 2 days in and I go for first scan next wed 5th march to check everything on course.
Anyone else out there have dates along these lines

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## Jo

Hi Tracey
Welcome to FF !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im not actually going through IVF at the moment, but you will find lots of lovely girls that are on the cycle buddies Feb/March board and there are lots of things happening.
Welcome to the site again, I'm sure you will find your way around soon, it is a great site, I wouldn't do without it.
They are fab girls and boys on here, will be with you every step of the way.
Take care
Jo


----------



## Tracey S

Jo

many thanks for the reply and the support - I like you have no tubes - well one actually that is clipped - still useless though - hope the tests go ok with you and that this will be your year.
Catch you soon
LOL
Tracey


----------



## Elizabeth J

Hi Tracey
I am going through a fresh cycle with a friend (I will have her embies transferred to me) I am down regulated and we are just waiting for Debs to start her period then we will be up and running.
Fingers crossed for us both


----------



## paddi

Hi everyone
just joined this afternoon,not very experienced at using a computer so I hope I am doing this correctly..... I am 37, dh 42 and am just about to start our third cycle of IVF with icsi at Shirley Oaks hospital surrey. Would love to hear from anyone in the same boat! start sniffing next week....have had perfect cycles but for some reason the little eggs do not want to implant.


----------



## Tracey S

Elisabeth

Goodness tht is great news - lots of luck - must be amazing having friends like that - you must be very close . Good luck - got all my fingers crossed for you ^thumbsup^.

Paddi

Thanks for the reply - computer skills seem fine to me.
How is the sniffing going?? - well I hope - I turned into a right witch. No drugs for me but hoping all is well for the FET on my first scan tomorrow.

Take care and good luck
Tracey
xxx


----------



## Elizabeth J

Tracy, how did the scan go?
I am off to London next tuesday......all down regulated and ready to go


----------



## Tracey S

Elizabeth  

After a complete mare of a time with them calling me in I thought to abandon yesterday due to hydrosalpinx if that is how you spell the wretched fluid in tube thing!
They forgot to read the wretched notes and didn;t realize my one and only tube is clipped - so fine now thanks. Just got back from another scan - follie is now 14mm and lining is 9mm so reckon another couple of days b4 surge then all systems go hopefully - reckon eT maybe next thursday ish

Good luck with yours   hope all goes well and you can be my FET buddy
LOL
Tracey
xxx


----------



## Elizabeth J

Aw, Tracy...how annoying is that!!

Glad it is sorted tho...sounds good 

Fingers crossed for me now.


----------



## Tracey S

Elizabeth

sitting her desperate for the loo as I am peeing on the stick for ovulation testing - think surge will be tomorrow now so ET will be friday.

Where are you at the moment and how are you?

Hope you had a nice weekend - keep me posted
Love
Tracey


----------



## Elizabeth J

What a lovely picture Tracey 
I am fine but very tired. I have co founded a new surrogacy org and spend most of my weekends visiting potential surrogates and intended parents. Have seen another 3 this weekend, but am stopping now so I can be calm for the transfer.......Deb had 5 follicles so wasn't too happy, but they have upped her meds and she has another scan on monday.

Good luck to us all


----------



## Tracey S

Elizabeth

I have so got my fingers crossed for you and Deb of course - it must be so stressful for all of you and partners. I find it bad enough - lets hope for the magic follies and the ensuing eggs and embies for you. I have just got back from scan today (nottingham) and all on for my frozen transfer on thursday. I will keep you posted. Just noted you are in the East Midlands too - I haven't found anyone yet even remotely near me - although at the clinic today there was a lady from the next village who works for the same company as my DH!! small world

All the best and let's keep each other posted.

Love
Tracey
xxx


----------



## Elizabeth J

ooohhhh, Tracey, Thursday is not long at all 

BIG GOOD LUCK FOR YOU


----------



## Tracey S

Elizabeth

many thanks for the wishes  - no not long and fingers crossed for you - how's Deb??

Love
Tracey


----------

